# Is this legal? Multiple houses



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

So, I'm going to be out of my home area for a while. Traveling back and forth. I was thinking about taking one of my tivos with me and setting it up in the location.

Since the tivo is still under my control, but not in the same location, will Tivo have a problem with this? Setup will have a different channel guide since it will not be with my other tivos(different zip code as well).

Also, can I still use tivo desktop to transfer? I was going to take my laptop and transfer movies that I already have to the relocated tivo. I know I can do that, but wanting to make sure since I will have two different tivos, in two different zip codes if I'm breaking some tivo law???


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

timr_42 said:


> So, I'm going to be out of my home area for a while. Traveling back and forth. I was thinking about taking one of my tivos with me and setting it up in the location.
> 
> Since the tivo is still under my control, but not in the same location, will Tivo have a problem with this? Setup will have a different channel guide since it will not be with my other tivos(different zip code as well).
> 
> Also, can I still use tivo desktop to transfer? I was going to take my laptop and transfer movies that I already have to the relocated tivo. I know I can do that, but wanting to make sure since I will have two different tivos, in two different zip codes if I'm breaking some tivo law???


Dunno, but I'd doubt it. If you have the iOS app, I'd be curious to hear how it handles in-home and out-of-home depending on your location once you have it setup.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Might depend on how you intend the setup the Tivo in the location you will be at, I know of people who pack a Tivo with them when they travel to watch recorded content when they are going to be a particular location for an extended time. Now to hook that Tivo up to a subscribed cable service to record including OTA might be wrong but I'm not sure even then if there is a issue as long as you are the account holder using for your own viewing purpose. With the size of the 4 tuner Roamio, such is even easier to pack in a suitcase. 

Sharing Tivo across multiple residences on a permanent basis is not permitted but what you describe doesn't appear to be such. Biggest problem is the box getting it's nightly service calls but along as you aren't gone too long, I can't see a problem there. 

I have taken my Tivo with us camping in our rv, very nice esp for the kids while on the road. Never re-run guided setup to change channel lineup as what used to watch content already recorded.

You would have to call Tivo and ask them if you are concerned about following their terms of service to the letter but really, under most situations they really can't tell were the Tivo is unless it has phone or Internet access and calls in at night.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Your Tivo MAK is unique to your specific Tivo.com account. It will always be the same unless you have Tivo Support mess with your main account and create additional accounts. There is nothing wrong with taking the Tivo with you from place to place.

Obviously, the two boxes won't be able to transfer amongst each other, but Tivo Desktop from your Laptop should be fine since both the laptop and the Tivo will be on the same local network. They should function individually just fine. The only other issue you might run into is after initially moving one Tivo and re-doing Guided Setup, your Season Passes might not properly update to the new channels. Otherwise, everything should be fine.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Will that set up work? yes, of course it will. Tatergator1 is correct about the SP's not updating to the new channel number. Everything that has already been scheduled will stay scheduled for the old channel number, as new guide data comes in, the new channels will be used but a "clear program information and to do list" will take care of that.
Is it legal? Yes.
Is it a violation of the service agreement? Yes, if a non-lifetime MSD subscription is involved. Eboydog's response isn't accurate
Does tivo really care? No. I've never heard of anyone's account or subscription being affected by having tivos from one acount at different locations.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I would think that if the Tivos in question are being used by the account holder and not another individual (i.e., a friend, neighbor, or family member that lives elsewhere) then I don't see any issue, especially if it's just a temporary situation. If you tried to do it long term then it might raise a red flag with Tivo.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

While I seem to remember some mention in the past, I don't see anything in the current service agreement that requires one location (you can't disguise where you are, but that's for other reasons). I see no requirement for use by an account holder.

I think my official TiVos are in 4 different locations , and have been in at least 3 for many years. I've had no problems.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

When you sell a Lifetime TiVo it does go to another home, it may or may not be xfered to the new owner, but TiVo has never saw a different zip come up on a TiVo and done anything about it, as TiVo has no loss in this case. Moving TiVos around should be no problem for TiVo itself as the service is already paid.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> While I seem to remember some mention in the past, I don't see anything in the current service agreement that requires one location (you can't disguise where you are, but that's for other reasons). I see no requirement for use by an account holder.


I know very well it was there in the past. No doubt about it. 
It's not mentioned in the newest service agreement dated August 20, 2013, but according to that the restrictions on MSD that it lists are only "*some *restrictions that apply..." and it doesn't say where any complete list can be found.



> Some restrictions that apply to the multi-service discount:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether the location restriction still exists or not realy isn't relevant anyway because it's not something that they've enforced as far as anyone knows.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lessd said:


> When you sell a Lifetime TiVo it does go to another home, it may or may not be xfered to the new owner, but TiVo has never saw a different zip come up on a TiVo and done anything about it, as TiVo has no loss in this case. Moving TiVos around should be no problem for TiVo itself as the service is already paid.


Not at all relevant, but thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Not at all relevant, but thanks for sharing anyway.


Why is it not relevant? I've had TiVos on my account for 8 years+ that have never been officially transferred to their true owners, so TiVo doesn't know they are not all mine. TiVo has never cared about the different locations, and that's what the OP was worried about.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

CrispyCritter said:


> Why is it not relevant? I've had TiVos on my account for 8 years+ that have never been officially transferred to their true owners, so TiVo doesn't know they are not all mine. TiVo has never cared about the different locations, and that's what the OP was worried about.





scandia101 said:


> Not at all relevant, but thanks for sharing anyway.


That example was what I was referring to, and I *do* think it is relevant to the OP question. and Scandia101, you don't have to be patronizing to me with your comment "*but thanks for sharing anyway"
*


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

lessd said:


> That example was what I was referring to, and I *do* think it is relevant to the OP question. and Scandia101, you don't have to be patronizing to me with your comment "*but thanks for sharing anyway"
> *


Thanks everyone.

In this case, the tivo in question won't be in a different owner. I will still be the owner of record as well as the person owning it.

I just didn't want to run afowl of the tivo police  if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> Why is it not relevant?


Because it's an entirely different situation than what the OP describes.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Come on people, can't we just get along? 

OP simply asked a simple question. I don't believe Tivo cares if a Tivo is used as the suggested and the only reason they would object if TiVo's under one account were used in multiple locations by multiple families for the reason to circumvent the billing or to receive services that multiple households were not entitled to.

For example there is nothing wrong with me taking my Tivo to my summer vacation rental while my family is there but it would be wrong if I had a rental house that I rented it out to another party and had one of my Tivo boxes installed there to be used by who ever rented that house, such would be considered a resell of Tivo services which are not permitted. without permission from Tivo. 

timr_42 simply asked if if Tivo had a issue with him taking his tivo with him while he was away temporally from his primary residence for his personal use and the answer is no, at least based on the information he provided, such is not a problem.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Because it's an entirely different situation than what the OP describes.


The only thing that TiVo knows (or could know) is if a TiVo from one account called in from different ZIP and for a different cable system. It happens all the time as was pointed out above, TiVo has no program to check if the other Zip is linked to your account or not (in the case of a sale). Leaving a TiVo in a rented home for the use of the renters can't be any problem as TiVo can't know, and the unit is paid for anyways, so is a vacuum cleaner. Some on this Forum may have a moral problem leaving the TiVo for a renter, but what if you do a home exchange with a stranger across the country, are you suppose to remove all your TiVos from your home ??? (There are Web sights for home exchanges so it is a going business) 
TiVos are not like a passport to be used only by the owner.

I will bet a big % of Tivo owners (not on this Forum) never go the TiVo web sight, they move, change E-Mail address etc. and never let TiVo know, so what, they still have use of their TiVos. TiVo is nothing like say a auto insurance co. that must know what cars you have insured with them and where you garage each car. You would never sell a car and leave your insurance on it after the new owner took the car.


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

There is no way -- and I do mean absolutely no way in hell -- that Tivo is going to know or care about what the original poster will be doing unless he calls and tells them. And even then they would probably not care in the slightest. 

If you buy a pizza from Dominos and you throw a slice of it into the ocean, is anyone going to know or care. No. 

Hard to believe that this thread has generated this much discussion. 

TC


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

True Colors said:


> There is no way -- and I do mean absolutely no way in hell -- that Tivo is going to know or care about what the original poster will be doing unless he calls and tells them. And even then they would probably not care in the slightest.
> 
> If you buy a pizza from Dominos and you throw a slice of it into the ocean, is anyone going to know or care. No.
> 
> ...


Your correct except TiVo could know but as you said, so what, it is your paid TiVo, no thief of service, no problem, TiVo is a product that does not have any title requirements like a car or house, once paid for it is yours to do what you want with, it has the same limitations as a purchased DVD movie.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Not only does tivo not care, it is specificly allowed. There are a number of folks, including us that have a tivo in our vacation home. Its on the same account.

MRV and MRS does not work across the two networks. You CAN download recordings from one tivo and push them to the other using a PC that has access to both units.

MRV and MRS only work within your local network so a Mini will not work. I do not have a Stream.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I have a TiVoHD on my account that my son takes to college during the school year and then brings home during the summer and we haven't had any issues.

Scott


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> I have a TiVoHD on my account that my son takes to college during the school year and then brings home during the summer and we haven't had any issues.
> 
> Scott


Think of a paid up TiVo like a record player, you can take it anywhere you want, the only limitation with any HD TiVo is cable cards and or internet if needed, and SP may change, but that your problem not TiVos problem, have fun with your TiVo just as you would with a purchased DVD, you can lend it, move it, sell it, or whatever, as stated some features may not work when a TiVo is moved, like MRV etc., but you can watch anything that already on the TiVo and record if any TV ch that are available to you.


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

Similar to what others have said, I can vouch for the fact that I have TiVos for my own use in two different houses, which are in two different zip codes and are connected to two different cable companies' services. Not only has it never been a problem, but TiVo seems to have gone out of their way to make the web site work in this situation - the online interface knows that you have multiple channel lineups, and uses the correct one for the TiVo you are scheduling programs on.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

lessd said:


> Think of a paid up TiVo like a record player, you can take it anywhere you want, the only limitation with any HD TiVo is cable cards and or internet if needed, and SP may change, but that your problem not TiVos problem, have fun with your TiVo just as you would with a purchased DVD, you can lend it, move it, sell it, or whatever, as stated some features may not work when a TiVo is moved, like MRV etc., but you can watch anything that already on the TiVo and record if any TV ch that are available to you.


What is a "record player" and how many cable cards does it need?


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

poppagene said:


> What is a "record player" and how many cable cards does it need?


I think I have seen one of those. I saw a picture with a dog listening to some type of olde tyme speaker thing


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

poppagene said:


> What is a "record player" and how many cable cards does it need?


It is a complete product as is a TiVo with lifetime, if the TiVo is a HD unit it may need a cable card for non OTA channels. Oh well....


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

poppagene said:


> What is a "record player" and how many cable cards does it need?


Oh, you are missing out on the rich sound of vinyl. 
Everyone should have a turntable.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

timr_42 said:


> I think I have seen one of those. I saw a picture with a dog listening to some type of olde tyme speaker thing


Actually the dog is required for verification of the ultrasonic Content Rights Management System.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

unitron said:


> Actually the dog is required for verification of the ultrasonic Content Rights Management System.


And bites anyone that's not authorized to listen......


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Because it's an entirely different situation than what the OP describes.


It's actually very relevant because it shows that Tivo doesn't care if the same account holder has different boxes (including some that were purchased on MSD) in different locations. If the used Tivo buyer never actually moved the Tivo box on to his own Tivo account, then the situation looks to Tivo exactly like the account holder is maintaining 2 Tivos at different addresses.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> It's actually very relevant because it shows that Tivo doesn't care if the same account holder has different boxes (including some that were purchased on MSD) in different locations. If the used Tivo buyer never actually moved the Tivo box on to his own Tivo account, then the situation looks to Tivo exactly like the account holder is maintaining 2 Tivos at different addresses.



You're reading too much into his statement and seeing what you want to see, not what he said.


----------

